# Happy Father's Day!!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Father's Day fellas!!

Hope ya all get outdoors today with family and friends.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ditto: Happy Father's Day to all. 

I won't be able to spend any time in the outdoors for a little while longer, I will at least be outside as much as I can. We usually do a barbecue at the cabin today. 
I'll "settle" for a Rib eye steak on the barbie at home this afternoon. 
I had my hip replaced last Monday, so I'm not real mobile yet. Still pretty sore. Hopefully will improve the next few days. The family has taken great care of me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Awesome photo Goob.

Happy Father's Day to all.

Celebrated my first time today. We all went up to the Tushars to beat the heat. Great day.

My daughter gave me the best gift yet.... sleeping 10 hours straight despite having to give up the swaddle 2 nights ago!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2full said:


> Ditto: Happy Father's Day to all.
> 
> I won't be able to spend any time in the outdoors for a little while longer, I will at least be outside as much as I can. We usually do a barbecue at the cabin today.
> I'll "settle" for a Rib eye steak on the barbie at home this afternoon.
> I had my hip replaced last Monday, so I'm not real mobile yet. Still pretty sore. Hopefully will improve the next few days. The family has taken great care of me.


Wow, your wife is going to have a whole new husband if you keep up the repairs and rebuilds. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------

